# Weekend in Chicago



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Won a silent Auction at my son school last December for a weekend Condo At the Lake Point Tower .This condo was way above my pay grade,i know how the other half live on a daily basis now.We had a room on the 60th floor,of a 70 floor high rise.We were right across from the Navy Peer .No smoking in the building,they had a park on the third floor,i got to go to and smoke.The Sears tower was to the south of us,the Hancock building was to the east Trumps hotel was being finished up straight ahead of us with cranes on top the building.LakeShore drive right below us,main road flowing around the town.Here are a few picks of the room and view.Mike


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

awesome! That is a gorgeous city for sure. Too bad the weather doesn't stay that nice all year around :lol:


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

Jealous, I want to go back home now. I miss Chicago


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

what a nice weekend. very nice place and view.


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

beautiful view there


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awesome. great pics


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

vankleekkw said:


> Jealous, I want to go back home now. I miss Chicago


wow Kris, you took the words outta my mouth. i miss Chicago so much. i was there in March but under other circumstances. Mom was sick so i couldnt enjoy myself like us Chi-Town folk are used to. guess i'll have to wait til i get back from Germany to hit Chicago like i want (36 months later...)

:mumbles: ho hum...


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks like you had a great time. Thanks for sharing....


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*That place sure looks nice Mike! Hope the elevators were working well*


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Cool pics. Great city.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great views!!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Great view. Looks like a cool place to have a herf.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Great Photos


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

smokinj said:


> *That place sure looks nice Mike! Hope the elevators were working well*


Those elevators worked too good ,so fast and lots of pressure on the ears...:arghhhh:


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Very nice...Love the windy city...


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man thats a nice silent auction win!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy [email protected]!!! That looks like you had a great weekend!!! Great view..great smoke! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics,I loved the Navy pier was there 2 yrs ago


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

That looks like a lot of fun! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## neezY-cl (Jun 23, 2008)

nice pics! too bad about the "no smoking in the rooms" policy


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like you had a great time. Super pics! Thanks for sharing....


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Mike--

You are livin large!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pics!! Thx. for sharring!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Great pics, what a view.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

sweet pics Mike---Man gotta love the windy city---I was thinking if you needed a smoke in the condo -- do not think you can you crack a window---LOL --


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice! I see what looks like a himi, but no bar? A trip to see the SOX and CUBS would have capped it off you you and your son. Nice win


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I love heading downtown. It's the greatest town I've ever lived in...other than Anchorage


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Try breaking away and get over to Coyote Ugly!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Great view!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

looks like you had a great time. did you get over to cigar king?


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Too bad I was in RI for the weekend. Next time we'll have to meet up! Chicago is such a cool city. I love heading down there for the day.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very cool. nice view


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

So you enjoyed MY condo then?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

hellofa view mike! Nice condo. Hope you enjoyed it!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Its great when deals like that come your way! Hope you got out of the room


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice view. Looks and sounds like you had a blast.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

robisjebus said:


> looks like you had a great time. did you get over to cigar king?


I wanted to head to the Cigar King,The only time we had to get there would of been Sunday,and mamma said get me home,and i was dead tired also.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Too bad...It's a nice shop, somewhat high prices, but I love the pepin private labels...


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

baboruger said:


> Too bad...It's a nice shop, somewhat high prices, but I love the pepin private labels...


You been down to the Navy Peer i assume?That is one great place to have cigars at night live band and beer every 10 feet.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

paint said:


> You been down to the Navy Peer i assume?That is one great place to have cigars at night live band and beer every 10 feet.


Yea I have, and I for some reason have never brought a cigar with me...don't know why I never thought of that! But it would be the perfect place!


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

Love Chicago. Did you make it to Up-Down Cigars, or Jack Schwartz Importers? Both nice shops.

Jason


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Up Down is very cool! Schwarz is closed on the weekends since the Loop area is dead as anything. They do have a great shop, though. 

Navy Pier with a cigar is a great place!!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Never been but it looks nice.


----------

